# Too much vapour.



## Barak (21/5/15)

So apparently @Manbearpig and myself are making too much clouds in the office. So they got us a fan





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 3


----------



## Guunie (21/5/15)

Lol...for that exact reason I got smoking and vaping band from the usual spot in front of the office.

Now everyone has to go to the pause area 10 steps down from the front of the office...oh well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## dewald.kotze (21/5/15)

thats classic. think i should get a fan here too so i can vape on the sly


----------



## Barak (21/5/15)

Guunie said:


> Lol...for that exact reason I got smoking and vaping band from the usual spot in front of the office.
> 
> Now everyone has to go to the pause area 10 steps down from the front of the office...oh well


Luckily between us we own a good chunk of the business, so they will have a hard time enforcing anything on us

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (21/5/15)

Barak said:


> Luckily between us we own a good chunk of the business, so they will have a hard time enforcing anything on us


ROFLMAO...................


----------



## Ashley A (21/5/15)

Doesn't look like they take health and safety very seriously there with all those cables floating around


----------



## Barak (21/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Doesn't look like they take health and safety very seriously there with all those cables floating around


Loadshedding. So its the temp ones from the inverter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ashley A (21/5/15)

Barak said:


> Loadshedding. So its the temp ones from the inverter.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hehe, tell them you could use that valuable power to charge your mods instead of on the fan.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Manbearpig (21/5/15)

Ashley A said:


> Hehe, tell them you could use that valuable power to charge your mods instead of on the fan.



Good idea, i'm pretty sure we would be able to power the office router for a decent amount of time with our mods.


----------



## Matt (21/5/15)

Haha i had the security coming outside thinking a building was on fire next to ours. We have to vape outside unfortunately. Need to find a company where i can vape inside sounds like a good reason to change jobs.


----------



## Keyaam (21/5/15)

I have to vape outside when im home. Wife hates the clouds. At work I dont care as I have my own office and no one comes in there


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## DarkSide (31/5/15)

Damn, being able to vape away in an office, a dream....I must vape with those smokers outside, too think that not so long ago I was "one of them", really not enjoyable and even though they are my colleagues, I just do not want to stand by them, I wait till they are back from a smoke break and then I go and vape in peace and quiet.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Barak (31/5/15)

DarkSide said:


> Damn, being able to vape away in an office, a dream....I must vape with those smokers outside, too think that not so long ago I was "one of them", really not enjoyable and even though they are my colleagues, I just do not want to stand by them, I wait till they are back from a smoke break and then I go and vape in peace and quiet.


Only downside to being able to vape the whole day, the juice consumption. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------

